# Forum > Gaming > Homebrew Design > Index D&D 5e Homebrew Compendium 2 Discussion Thread

## Twelvetrees

If I have missed threads that you want to be in the compendium, please link them here. The purpose of this thread is for the discussion of the compendium and for providing links to 5e homebrew yet to be found in the compendium.

The compendium

Please do not post homebrew in this thread. Make a thread in Homebrew Design and post it there.

Also, wow. The old thread barely lasted a year before this was needed.

----------


## Twelvetrees

> If you could add my Zerg class, and Swarmlord prestige class.


Do you have a link to the Swarmlord on giantitp? I generally like to keep the threads I link to on the forum. Sorry if that's an inconvenience.


I'll try to clean up the format of the compendium over the next few days, so if you have suggestions, I'd be glad to hear them.

Things like this (And I'll see what I can do, Ithala):



> Would it be too much for me to request you to organize the Warlock subclass options by pages that have Patron options and pages with Pact options.... they are separate character options afterall.....

----------


## Oramac

Looking good!!  Thank you for taking the time to put this together!

----------


## JNAProductions

Thanks again, Twelvetrees, for putting this together.

Word of advice to everybody-FAVORITE THE ACTUAL COMPENDIUM. Makes it SO MUCH easier to reference it. (Took my about three months to figure out to do that. Sometimes, I'm a big dumb.)

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

Twelvetrees, darling, I have a new base class for you! Well, actually an old one, updated for 5e.

Here it is: The Princess!

----------


## Sindeloke

I understand why you don't want us posting in the other thread - it obviously keeps things clear and straightforward, and gives you freedom to expand with more posts if needed - but with control comes obscurity. Without being regularly bumped, the index will disappear into the bowels of the forum, limiting it to the function of a blog post, something to be bookmarked at the time of posting and likely forgotten. When bumped regularly it stops being an index alone, and becomes a form of advertisement for the community; new and casual browsers will come across it on a daily basis, not only giving them access to a tool they wouldn't have known to to even look for, but also showing them that there's real organization and collaboration here and giving them a place to start, and occasional users will be reminded to check it for updates. It's obviously your call, you're the one making a free, remarkable effort for the rest of us on your own time and I'm not rooster enough to try to tell you you're doing it ~wrong~. Just thought I'd put it out there as something to consider.

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

> I understand why you don't want us posting in the other thread - it obviously keeps things clear and straightforward, and gives you freedom to expand with more posts if needed - but with control comes obscurity. Without being regularly bumped, the index will disappear into the bowels of the forum, limiting it to the function of a blog post, something to be bookmarked at the time of posting and likely forgotten. When bumped regularly it stops being an index alone, and becomes a form of advertisement for the community; new and casual browsers will come across it on a daily basis, not only giving them access to a tool they wouldn't have known to to even look for, but also showing them that there's real organization and collaboration here and giving them a place to start, and occasional users will be reminded to check it for updates. *It's obviously your call, you're the one making a free, remarkable effort for the rest of us on your own time and I'm not rooster enough to try to tell you you're doing it ~wrong~.* Just thought I'd put it out there as something to consider.


I would sort-of second this, highlighting the part I've bolded.

For my part, I frequently link people to the compendium when they ask 'has anyone got any suggestions for X', and if there are two or three lurkers to every poster, a few more people will see (and possibly bookmark) the compendium each time I do that. If everyone else does the same, and we keep bumping this discussion thread, plenty of people will see it.

----------


## Twelvetrees

I would have liked to keep it as all one thread  as well. The problem is that it took about a year for the original to run out of room, even with the extra posts I built in. This method is a little more complicated, yes, but it's also more stable. Instead of having to create a new version of the compendium every year, I can add more posts as necessary without having to worry about running out of room. It's not ideal, but it's the best solution I had.

Edit: My reasoning in regards to obscurity was that a stable thread would be less obscure than multiple versions of the compendium, with the number growing.

----------


## JNAProductions

You should really PM a mod and get it stickied. It well deserves to be.

----------


## tallesthalfling

I've gone through the compendium (most of it not all) and decided the "duck" listed wasn't right for what I thought a duck race would be, so I made my own. If you'd like to review it, its on my profile I cant seem to post a link.

----------


## Drakvor

Hello, I have a Zealot class based on Protoss units from Starcraft as well as a Protoss race.

This is my first homebrew, so I am not sure if it's entirely balanced, but here is the link to the thread: Zealot Class

I would also appreciate any suggestions or feedback on the races.

Thanks

----------


## quinron

I have a new rogue subclass up:  Hitman - Roguish Archetype

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

Hey Twelvetrees, I just noticed there's no section for homebrewed items in your compendium. I just saw this and I figured that the OP could benefit from a collected list of homebrewed items. Do you think you could add one in?

There's a section for items in my homebrew sig if you need any material to get you started.

----------


## Twelvetrees

Huh?

...

Oh. I'm missing two entire sections from the previous compendium.  :Small Eek: 

I'll get those up shortly. I'm hopeful I'll have time to update the compendium soon.



Edit: Mundane and Magic Items added.

----------


## KoyukiTei13

http://www.giantitp.com/forums/showthread.php?484648-Cleric-Domain-Blood-amp-New-Elf-Ahjkasha

I'd love to put this on your wonderful list. I use it all the dang time. My second most trafficked bookmark besides DeviantArt.

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

> It is my 1st attempt at making a Homebrew and my 1st post for this forum.


Welcome to the forum!

I recommend that you create a new thread for your Oath so that people can discuss it and offer advice. This thread is for discussing the compendium or requesting that your work be added to it (preferably by linking to the relevant thread(s)). It isn't the right place to put actual homebrew content.  :Small Smile: 

*@Twelvetrees:* maybe it would be worth putting a rules/protocol section into the OP of this thread?

----------


## Twelvetrees

The compendium is up to date again.




> You should really PM a mod and get it stickied. It well deserves to be.


It's already under 5e Notable Threads, and I'm guessing the mods don't want to clutter Homebrew Design with edition-specific stickies, so I think it's as stickied as much as it can be.




> http://www.giantitp.com/forums/showthread.php?484648-Cleric-Domain-Blood-amp-New-Elf-Ahjkasha
> 
> I'd love to put this on your wonderful list. I use it all the dang time. My second most trafficked bookmark besides DeviantArt.





> Hello, I have a Zealot class based on Protoss units from Starcraft as well as a Protoss race.





> I have a new rogue subclass up:  Hitman - Roguish Archetype


Added.




> *@Twelvetrees:* maybe it would be worth putting a rules/protocol section into the OP of this thread?


Done.

----------


## Rogem

I've rebranded my previously-known-as Blacksmith to Artisan.

Would appreciate you changing the compendium to reflect that  :Small Smile:

----------


## Quintus Vorenus

Please add a link to my monk subclass

Monastic Tradition:  Way of the Enlighted Realm (Outer Realms).

Sorry for not posting the link, it's on gianttip but I don't have the required amount of posts.

----------


## Final Hyena

For Quintus Vorenus.

Link

----------


## Ralcos

I have made the Shadar-Kai Race. I'm looking for input...

http://www.giantitp.com/forums/showt...3#post20797653

It's been a while, and it's good to by back.

----------


## Ralcos

Remade an old Bugbear race I made a long time ago.

http://www.giantitp.com/forums/showt...r-Race-(PEACH)

----------


## ImSAMazing

Would you mind putting my newly 'Brewed Divine Domain, called the Spider Domain?

Link to the domain: link

----------


## Twelvetrees

The compendium is up to date once more. Everything new should be added, so if I've forgotten anything, let me know. I'm going to try to clean up the compendium a little over the next few days as well.

----------


## JNAProductions

> The compendium is up to date once more. Everything new should be added, so if I've forgotten anything, let me know. I'm going to try to clean up the compendium a little over the next few days as well.


Twelvetrees, you're the bomb. *High-fives*

----------


## JNAProductions

The Kind, a new race, is ready to be added.

----------


## KoyukiTei13

Should a link to The Middle Finger of Vecna blog be added to the other Homebrew Compendiums?

----------


## JNAProductions

So I don't want to Compendium itself to fall by the wayside-Twelvetrees, have you considered bumping it, just so that way it's accessible and doesn't vanish into the ether?

----------


## Twelvetrees

I bump it when I update it, which I should be doing soon, hopefully.

----------


## Quintus Vorenus

Please add my Base Class:

Shapeshifter:
http://www.giantitp.com/forums/showt...ter-Base-Class

Thanks!

----------


## Waffleworshiper

Please add my Rogue Archetype when you get the chance. 
The Trickshooter

----------


## Nifft

All the stuff in my sig. :)

http://www.giantitp.com/forums/showt...Nifft-s-Binder

http://www.giantitp.com/forums/showt...se-Class-PEACH

http://www.giantitp.com/forums/showt...re-Adept-PEACH

----------


## Oramac

If you could, please add the following of mine (the others in my sig are already posted): 

Circle of the Lycan - Druid Archetype

Gunslinger - Fighter Martial Archetype

Witch Class - 5e

Psion Class

Thank you!!

----------


## Twelvetrees

*Casts _Resurrection_ on the thread*

...And we're back, ~600 links later.

Edit: @V Added.  :Small Amused:

----------


## JNAProductions

Radium Carbine

----------


## RabanoDOOM

Well, I _do_ have two fairly notable homebrew classes posted up, one considerably more recent than the other, that could be a nice addition to your compendium. Though as of right now, one of them has yet to get peached, but that's fine. Let me hit you up with them real quick.

Here's a link to The Gambler...

...And here's a link to The Immortal.

Thank you for your time, I hope you have a fine day.  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

Oh hey, that reminds me. I recently created an otherworldly patron on the 5e subforum. You probably wouldn't have noticed it if you were only scanning thread titles.

----------


## Morphic tide

Well, I did a rather broken Gish-type class... I should get around to fixing it...

Here's the link, if you want to look at it. The problem is that I really, _really_ didn't understand the strength of Cantrips and attacks in 5e. Although the one person who complained had their biggest problem be the presence of two Extra Attacks, rather than the fact that the atrocity could pump out 3 Eldritch Blasts every turn forever with no cost. Sure, they are all locked to one target, but it's still an abomination.

----------


## RabanoDOOM

Finished up a class that's actually seeming to get very positive feedback!  :Small Big Grin:  I think this could actually be a nice addition to your homebrew compendium.

If you'd like to see The Psycho, the class is right here!

----------


## Twelvetrees

Everything should be up to date again. It appear the Rules Tweaks section vanished the last time I updated, so I pieced it back together, but there might still be some things missing. If I didn't enter something, please let me know.

----------


## JNAProductions

You missed this.

----------


## Ziegander

I was about to sit down and design a whole swathe of monsters for a campaign setting I'm working on, but it would appear that there is no preset, er, set of monster tables to work from... Anyone got some sweet links for me?

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

> I was about to sit down and design a whole swathe of monsters for a campaign setting I'm working on, but it would appear that there is no preset, er, set of monster tables to work from... Anyone got some sweet links for me?


You're welcome to copy the formatting from any of my monster posts - I'm quite happy with how they look. As far as I know, there is no official template.

Alternatively, you could download the monster maker program and upload images of your stat blocks.

----------


## Demolicious

Somehow I ended up crawling over here again, wonder how.

Anyhow, something that recently crawled out from depths of my mind. Blackwater domain for clerics.

giantitp.com/forums/showthread.php?523077-Blackwater-cleric-domain&p=21953954#post21953954

Unfortunately my post count, even after 3+ years, remains too low to post links (this wasn't policy last I posted, so tells how long it's been). Downsides of lurking and not having much to say I guess. 
So I'm just going to have to hope that people figure out how to open that.
Hint: put "www(dot)" into browser address bar and copy-paste rest of that after it.

Mainly putting it here for better chance at feedback.

----------


## Quintus Vorenus

Greetings could you pleas add a link to my rework of the warlock pact of the blade.


*Pact of the Blade:*

http://www.giantitp.com/forums/showt...(Boon-Upgrade)

Thanks!

----------


## Gnomes2169

Made myself one more class to add to this compendium. It's a pretty unique one, I'll warn you. 

Here we have the Legionnaire

----------


## Twelvetrees

Up to date again.

----------


## Twelvetrees

It's been a bit, but the compendium is up to date once again.

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

Nice work! I'm subbed to both this and the compendium thread, so I've been seeing that things have been happening. It's a valuable resource, so thanks for putting in all the effort.  :Small Smile:

----------


## nickl_2000

No kidding, I saw this one time in the past and was amazed with the effort involved.  Also, I was pretty excited to see things I've written referenced in it :)

----------


## Twelvetrees

Updated. Had to split magic items into two posts.

----------


## Saintheart

I ... don't know if it's already contained in this shockingly vast resource, but I'd like to nominate my Racial Inspiration tables for 5e, as in, traits/bonds/ideals/flaws for specific races.

----------


## Twelvetrees

Up to date once again.





> I ... don't know if it's already contained in this shockingly vast resource, but I'd like to nominate my Racial Inspiration tables for 5e, as in, traits/bonds/ideals/flaws for specific races.


I've added a link in the Backgrounds section. Let me know if you think there would be a more appropriate section for it to appear in.

----------


## JNAProductions

Just gonna add another "Thanks!" to Twelvetrees, for doing the good work.

Stay awesome!

----------


## Twelvetrees

Updated and added a new section for Deities.

----------


## Twelvetrees

Up to date once more.

----------


## Twelvetrees

Updated. We got a lot of monsters added this month!

Please let me know if I'm missing anything recent.

----------


## Twelvetrees

Not many subclasses this last month, but we had plenty of new classes!

I added a section for poisons, too.

----------


## Twelvetrees

Changed the Traps section to Traps/Hazards.

We had quite a few spells added these past couple months.

----------


## SouthpawSoldier

This would be good to peruse, but I'm not quite sure where it would fit. 

https://www.reddit.com/r/DnD/comment...m_content=PSR1


It's another compendium on reddit, dedicated to Herbs, herbology, Potions and Poisons, and related topics.

----------


## Twelvetrees

> This would be good to peruse, but I'm not quite sure where it would fit. 
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/DnD/comment...m_content=PSR1


I've added a link to it in the *Links to other Homebrew Compendiums* section. I generally try to keep the links in the compendium limited to giantitp's homebrew, but that section serves as a good place for links to similar resources from other websites.

Your link looks like a good addition to that list.  :Small Smile:

----------


## Twelvetrees

Monk and Sorcerer got many new additions this time around, as did Spells and Monsters.

I'm looking forward to adding everything from the Base Class Contest when that wraps up. Looks like we've got a long list of entries this time around!

----------


## JonathonWilder

Is there a thread or list of some of the site's best homebrews somewhere, or do I just have to look through Homebrew Design?

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

'Best' is pretty subjective, and I'm not aware of any attempts to construct a cherry-picked list (though I guess I could have missed one... I'm not as active here as I used to be). You seen anything like that, Twelvetrees? 

What I would suggest is that you check out some of the contests. The winners are selected by popular vote, so it won't always be the 'best' piece of homebrew that wins, but they are usually pretty decent. It stands to reason that people who win a lot of contests are probably decent writers, so you could build up an idea of who to keep an eye on that way.

----------


## Twelvetrees

> 'Best' is pretty subjective, and I'm not aware of any attempts to construct a cherry-picked list (though I guess I could have missed one... I'm not as active here as I used to be). You seen anything like that, Twelvetrees?


Nope.




> What I would suggest is that you check out some of the contests.


Checking the contests is a good idea. The chat threads for those contests have links to past competitions, too, if you want to delve into them in more detail.


Are there particular types of homebrew you're looking for? 
If you've got a player who wants to play a character who wields oversized weapons, for example, that's a narrow enough category for us to be able to point to specific homebrews.Do you want to read about sprawling subsystems of new rules? Also specific enough.Or perhaps you want to see new campaign settings? That's doable.

----------


## JNAProductions

Grod The Giant and Sandmote both do good work, but I don't think they participate in the contests. Check their stuff out, if you like!

----------


## Twelvetrees

We got a lot more revisions to base classes this month, which I suspect has to do with the 50th Anniversary editions being announced recently.

I'm looking forward to seeing more of these!

----------


## JNAProductions

A big ask, but...

Could we have some way of sorting the classes by their type? Like, I'm interested in finding some Full-Caster homebrew classes, but there's no way to sort them except by name.

If you can, I will be astounded by your dedication! If not, I will still be hugely appreciative of your work here! :)

----------


## Twelvetrees

I'll have to see if there's a good way to go about that without duplicating all the class links twice over.

If the forum had a way for me to move them all into a table and allow you to sort by headers, I'd do that, but I haven't found a way to make that work.

I could add some descriptors after each class. Would that help? Something like this list, maybe.
Primary ability scoreThird/Half/Full casterOther ideas?

----------


## Bjarkmundur

Hey I have a couple of race posts listed in your compendium (which made me almost cry i felt so validated). I was wondering if you could remove them and replace them with the most-up-to-date versions of my work?

Here's the link

----------


## MoleMage

> I'll have to see if there's a good way to go about that without duplicating all the class links twice over.
> 
> If the forum had a way for me to move them all into a table and allow you to sort by headers, I'd do that, but I haven't found a way to make that work.
> 
> I could add some descriptors after each class. Would that help? Something like this list, maybe.
> Primary ability scoreThird/Half/Full casterOther ideas?


Play style (melee, ranged, support, pet, blaster, etc.).

New/homebrew mechanics (Alchemy, Psionics, Truenaming, Ki, etc.)? Maybe put a key at the top of the class section so people know what words to search.

Though this might make them too wordy to fit easily on posts.

----------


## JNAProductions

Maestro (by Grod) is listed under "Martial Adept".

As per usual, TwelveTrees, we appreciate the heck out of your hard work!

----------


## Twelvetrees

Warlock homebrew hit the 50000 character limit! I've expanded it out to a second post. 

I'm still working on adding keywords to the new classes, don't worry JNA.




> Hey I have a couple of race posts listed in your compendium (which made me almost cry i felt so validated). I was wondering if you could remove them and replace them with the most-up-to-date versions of my work?


I added your up-to-date version right below the original and called it out as a revision. I prefer not to remove links - there's always the chance that someone sees something they like in the original.




> Maestro (by Grod) is listed under "Martial Adept".


I renamed it to make it more clear why it's there. The Maestro is a revision of Grod's earlier attempt at the class in the link immediately above it.

----------


## JNAProductions

> I renamed it to make it more clear why it's there. The Maestro is a revision of Grod's earlier attempt at the class in the link immediately above it.


Garch.

Appreciate your hard work, Twelvetrees! You're the best. :)

----------


## Old Harry MTX

Hi Twelvetrees! First of all thankyou for your hard work.

I moved all my works to google drive and converted them to google docs, making some minor changes and adjustments... Is it possible to link the new versions?

----------


## MoleMage

*Just gotta say, the work you do on this compendium is incredible and I appreciate its existence.
*

Also, if you want any help cataloguing tags for all the classes currently on it, feel free to send me a message. I have some extra time most afternoons and could do a section of them if I knew the system you plan to use.

----------


## JNAProductions

Can you potentially sort monsters by CR? That'd probably be the best way to do it. :)

As always, stay awesome.

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

Ayo twelvetrees, I was just looking up some of the base classes in post #20 and I noticed that the assassin and asha'man are in the wrong boxes. Should be an easy fix when you have a minute.  :Small Smile:

----------


## Twelvetrees

> Could we have some way of sorting the classes by their type? Like, I'm interested in finding some Full-Caster homebrew classes, but there's no way to sort them except by name.


This effort is on indefinite hold, given the sheer amount of classes in the compendium. I made a few attempts at it, but the volume has stymied me.  :Small Frown: 




> *Just gotta say, the work you do on this compendium is incredible and I appreciate its existence.
> *


Thanks!




> Can you potentially sort monsters by CR? That'd probably be the best way to do it. :)


Done.  :Small Cool: 




> Ayo twelvetrees, I was just looking up some of the base classes in post #20 and I noticed that the assassin and asha'man are in the wrong boxes. Should be an easy fix when you have a minute.


Thanks for pointing it out! Fixed.



Fighter got too big to fit in one post and has been moved to two. Nice work, homebrewers!

----------


## animorte

> Nice work, homebrewers!


You keep being awesome! I have put a link to your compendium in the _got some time to read?_ section of my extend-a-sig, credited of course. I hope you dont mind!

----------


## Gnomes2169

Hey there! Glad to see this is still going. Just wanted to make sure you saw that I made a new version for the Legionnaire, which I made a new thread for. Just... call it the Legionnaire revamped or something.

----------

